# Recipes on this site



## Angie (Dec 11, 2008)

Is there a place, on this site, where we can/could submit recipes? Instead of searching through pages and pages of stuff, could we have a virtual recipe/cook book? Is that possible?  I guess I'm wondering if we could have a place to store just recipes.  Then we can always go back to that place anytime we need to find a recipe.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just guessing here, I think that would be a massive job that would require a complete site rebuild.

Also, often times additional posts in a thread that starts off with a recipie add clarification and offer variations which make the original recipie more useful.

The categories sort things out pretty well. 

While our search tool is not always helpful, Google will do a lot and by adding "site:discusscooking.com" to the end of your search terms, will cause Google to only search this site.

HTH

AC


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 13, 2008)

did not know that Adillo

I think i asked a similar question some time back.

I think there were copy right issues and everything else.

I know a few people will save the links or cut and paste and email the recipes to them selves for future reference


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 13, 2008)

I just use Google Advanced Search. Type in the recipe you're looking for, and in the line that says "Search within a site or domain" type in discusscooking.com


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't rely on recipes being on internet sites when I need them months or years later.  There is no guarantee it will be there when I need it.

If there is a recipe I'm interested in, I copy and paste it to a WORD document and save it on my hard drive.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 13, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> If there is a recipe I'm interested in, I copy and paste it to a WORD document and save it on my hard drive.



Me, too, Andy.  Unfortunately, I have more recipes than any human could prepare in the longest lifetime.  Oh, well!


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 13, 2008)

Ahhhhhh...the true dilema of a cook...so many recipes...so little time!


----------

